# 238 IH wheel tractor diesel



## old dog (Jul 14, 2009)

I purchased this tractor about 6 years ago. It had 150 hours on it. Good unit for my use. I have operators manual but know little about tractor other than built in the UK. Like to know year built and HP. Like a dummy I left serial number elswhere so can't post it. I keep hitting roadblocks on the net trying to research in the UK. This tractor came to the states via Canada I think, then sold to a dealer in western WA. The dealer folded and it was purchased at auction by first owner. Any ideas woul be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If you post the serial no i may be able to help you ???


----------

